# $10 Hextube



## dave the wave (May 10, 2015)

http://waterloo.craigslist.org/bik/5018815121.html


----------



## Monark52 (May 10, 2015)

Holy s**t, really!


----------



## THE STIG (May 10, 2015)

hurry before they get educated


----------



## jkent (May 10, 2015)

Feeding frenzy!!
Who's gonna get there first?


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2015)

jkent said:


> Feeding frenzy!!
> Who's gonna get there first?




i cant believe its real.


----------



## wspeid (May 10, 2015)

And the posting is gone... just as I was contacting the seller.


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2015)

That's unreal. Someone out there has an ear to ear grin!


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2015)

Great deal if it's real.


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2015)

Some guys have all the luck. Oh well. I don't need more bikes.


----------



## jkent (May 13, 2015)

Who Got it?
You would think it would have surfaced by now.
Come on Fess Up!
JKent


----------

